# Will Pigeons Take Dust Baths ?



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been reading about food grade Diatomaceous Earth on a poultry forum. I would like to try it for parasite control. if I removed my birdbath and replaced it with a pan of DE. would the birds dust bath in it?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah, pigeons don't take dust baths. I think because they bathe in water, they don't really need to. Seems like just the birds who scratch around in the dirt to start with do.
I would still put some DE in the loft to keep the bugs from multiplying in there. Dusting the birds with it yourself is another option


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

NYBOY said:


> I have been reading about food grade Diatomaceous Earth on a poultry forum. I would like to try it for parasite control. if I removed my birdbath and replaced it with a pan of DE. would the birds dust bath in it?


I have seen pigeons taking bath in ash, makes a mess


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I have released my pigeons next to a farm field (alfalpha/clover) many times, from their loft, and after flying for awhile, they landed in the field.
I thought, cool, , the're finally eating something good, All On Their Own!
They would only stay for about 20 min. or so, at a time, and then return to the loft area.
Through my binoculars, about a mile away, each time, they were moving around quite rapidly sometimes. They wern't just sitting around, pecking about, like in the yard.
At the time I kept 30 Pigeons (different breeds), but only about 15 would fly to the field. (the better flyers).
I thought that they might be establishing a pecking order for the field, and, or prepairing to breed, when I saw 3, or 4 on the ground as if they were in fact, taking a dust bath. The others were pecking around in close proxcimity (sp).
The only thing that I can think of, is, Yes, Sometimes Pigeons Do take a Dust Bath! (Why Not?)
Otherwise, some of my Pigeons were sturring up the ground, kicking up Ants, or small grasshoppers, or other good to eat bugs, so the others could eat them. 
This occured in the summertime, when the field was dry, arternoon/evening.
It is possable to train your flock to eat, and water elsewhere besides the loft!
Arn't Pigeons Cool?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

What is DE?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeons are not chickens, pigeons like water baths...alot.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Some Pigeons are not as confinded as chickens.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ND Cooper said:


> Some Pigeons are not as confinded as chickens.


not sure what you mean. my chickens love to dust bath when I let them out for some free range.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> What is DE?


It is Diatomaceous Earth. It is good for keeping the bugs away.


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

My pigeon likes to "bathe" (shakes his body onto the ground) on my straw carpet as if he wants to take a dry dust bath, but I haven't tried to offer him one though. He loves regular water baths however!


----------

